# Brook's FF udder



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok Brookie is my first home bred doe to freshen and I am really excited! I want to hear what everyone thinks about her udder 
(We are going to a show on June 1st where I will be getting better pics of it and she will be completely clipped  )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh and she is a FF with a single kid and about a week and a half fresh


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

From what I see, that's a very nice little udder!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you Danielle!  I am pleased with it! it's an improvement over her dam's!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

http://jfdairygoats.weebly.com/goldenbrook-farm-ot-gingersnap.html
Her dam


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes it is!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the high width she's showing , her fore looks to be blended nicely too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Liz!! I am very happy with it  and she is a dream to milk! her udder texture is nice and soft and her plump teats are a great combo!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice looking foreudder.
Nice width and attachments look pretty good, ideally her rear udder could be higher through the escutcheon.
She could use a stronger MSL and her teats could be more plumb. 
Capacity should improve with future freshenings, but not bad for a FF.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

nice udder. I hope her daughters will be as nice. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you Kylee!!  as I fill her more I will get new pictures 

Frosty, I sure hope so too! her doeling, Willow, is loosely line-bred on her sire Merlin so I think it should be really nice! You will have to send me pictures!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

new pics Of brookie on her page too  Any thoughts on her?

http://jfdairygoats.weebly.com/joy-farm-mr-brook.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Bump


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She has a good shape and fore  Her teat placement could be more plumb and top rear a bit wider, her capacity should increase with each freshening.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you Liz 

I'm really excited to see it net year!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have always really liked Brookie, she is so correct and pretty.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Danielle  she has always been one of my favorites too


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I really like her udder form. By her 2nd & 3rd freshening she should be doing really well in the show ring. She is a beautiful doe. Good luck with her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you  I can't wait till next year! 

The only thing with her, is her feet... She was selenium deficient... I didn't know at first because with trimming her feet a certain way they were getting better... Then they got real bad once she was bred... Ashley helped me, and I got some Bo-Se in her and am still doing corrective trimming, and they look 100xs better, but they are still quite splayed... I kick myself for it... I should have realised it sooner!  
And I know they will use it against her in the ring...


----------

